# If bloating is from SWALLOWED AIR...



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

I suffer from a lot of pain and bloating. If this bloating can be caused or aggravated by swallowing air, how can I reduce the amount of air I'm swallowing? When does a person swallow air? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

I remember when I was Diagnosed with IBS my doctor told me do not drink from bottles or straws because that way you would swallow air.Also avoid gas producing food.I hope this will help


----------



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

emrichfam,I just posted something similar re: bloating and pain. I have it too and it's getting very annoying. The only times my stomach feels good is when I don't eat (like when prepping for procedures). I feel like giving up on eating all together! As for swallowing air - someone asked me if that was happening - how are we supposed to know? Although my doctor also said to not drink from straws or carbonated beverages. Good luck and let's hope we can get this figured out!


----------



## JudyW (Jul 14, 2000)

I have also been told that bloating can be caused by swallowing air as well as certain foods that you eat, sipping a hot beverage and the same things that AJ55 mentioned.I do however find it interesting that since I have been on a new herb called Experience that I don't have bloating anymore. I eat the same things and have the same lifestyle as before when I began taking Experience. I wonder if it's because I have normal bm's and now when I go to the bathroom that I am able to expel the air; whereas before, I was one of those people that was unable to expel gas. I never had the "toots" like so many people mention on this board but wished that I did just so that I could get rid of it.Anyway, I hope that you find something that works for you as I know that it is a miserable feeling. You might try taking 2 or 3 Beanos before your meals....it was very helpful to me.------------------Judy (IBS-C)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI emrichfam:Here's a really great article from Jackson Gastroenterology on Gas, which explains it very clearly. The url is: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs06.htm . Gas Everyone comments sometimes on the digestive problem of gas. When people complain of gas, they usually mean one or more of the following: Frequent belching of air from the stomach Bloating of the abdomen after eating Frequent passing of gas from the rectum It may be uncomfortable or inconvenient, but only rarely is gas associated with a serious illness. Gas is usually just the result of certain habits or diet choices. It occurs in one of two ways: as a result of swallowed air, or it is produced in the intestinal tract. Reclining after eating, inactivity, and stress may contribute to the problem. If the physician suspects gas is the result of some other illness, tests will be ordered to diagnose the problem. BelchingEveryone belches occasionally, especially after eating. However, some people belch frequently, and it becomes annoying and embarrassing. Belching is the result of too much air in the stomach. It gets there by being swallowed with food or liquid. The stomach releases it by forcing it up the windpipe in a belch. The more a person swallows, the more air goes into the stomach and the more belching. Some people are known as air swallowers. They gulp large amounts of air when eating or drinking; they may produce larger quantities of saliva that requires frequent swallowing; or they just have a nervous habit of swallowing more often. Occasionally, it is necessary to treat excessive belching with medicine. In most cases, however, patients can reduce belching by following simple lifestyle changes to correct the causes. Hints for Reducing Belching Air swallowers should concentrate on trying to reduce the number of times they swallow. Avoid pipes, cigarettes, and cigars; chewing gum and hard candy; sipping through straws and bottles with narrow mouths; and dentures that do not fit properly. They can increase saliva or air swallowing. Avoid foods that contain air, such as carbonated beverages or whipped cream. Fizzy medicines, such as bicarbonate of soda, also add air to the stomach. Eat slowly. Gulping food and beverages adds large amounts of air to the stomach. Do not deliberately swallow air to force a belch. BloatingFor unknown reasons, bloating -- that feeling of swelling in the abdomen -- occurs most often in females. For many people, it is simply a sensation of stuffiness. However, for some it can feel downright painful. It is not necessarily caused by too much gas. Usually bloating is a result of poor motility. Motility refers to the contractions that automatically move food through the digestive tract. Poor motility slows the movement of food through the stomach and intestinal tract. Eating fatty foods can also delay stomach emptying, leading to bloating. Bloating is often a part of irritable bowel syndrome, a condition in which there is disorganized motility and spasm of the bowel. Sometimes bloating is caused by a disease or a disorder in the stomach or upper part of the digestive system. For this reason, the physician may perform tests, including x-rays and endoscopy. Endoscopy is a visual examination of the esophagus and stomach with a thin, flexible, lighted tube. When bloating happens frequently, the physician may prescribe medications to stimulate contractions in the stomach and upper intestine. Usually however, bloating is not serious. It may be caused by certain foods or simply by eating too fast. So, a change in eating habits is often all that is needed to control this condition. Rectal GasExcessive flatus (rectal gas) is most often produced by bacteria in the colon (the large intestine). There are literally hundreds of different bacteria normally present in the colon. Most are harmless. In fact, they are even beneficial to digestion. However, bacteria rely on carbohydrates and sugars for their nutrition. In the process of breaking down these nutrients, bacteria generate gases such as hydrogen, carbon dioxide, and methane. Under normal conditions, many of these gases are reabsorbed and do not cause excessive flatus. Carbohydrates and sugars are normally digested and absorbed in the stomach and small intestine. Some people have disorders that interfere with the normal digestive process. For example, lactose is a sugar found in milk. It requires the enzyme lactase for digestion. A person with lactase deficiency may not be able to digest lactose properly. These abnormalities in digestion allow carbohydrates and sugars to pass undigested into the colon, where gas forming bacteria thrive on them. Some foods, such as legumes, cabbage, or certain types of bran contain carbohydrates that the body cannot digest. However, bacteria in the colon can use them for food, and as they are digested by the bacteria, gas is produced. Everyone reacts to foods differently. For instance, two people can eat the same amount of a carbohydrate. One forms large amounts of rectal gas; the other forms little. For those people frequently bothered with excessive gas, a special diet may be recommended to identify and eliminate the offending foods. The accompanying chart lists those foods that most often contribute to abdominal gas and flatulence. Gas Elimination Trial DietFirst, check with a physician to rule out any other medical causes for excess gas. The physician can also give advice on maintaining adequate nutrition. This trial diet may be conducted in one of two ways: Eliminate one category of gas producing foods for at least a week. If there is no lessening of gas, put the foods back in the diet and go on to eliminate another category. Follow this procedure until reaching a level of gas that is tolerable. Eliminate all categories from the diet for three or four days. Then add one food at a time back to the diet. Continue to include this food in the diet for three or four days. If the selection causes no problems, it may be kept in the diet. If it does, eliminate it and go on to the next food. Sometimes the food may not have to be completely eliminated; smaller amounts may be tolerated. For example, many people complain that adding fiber to the diet causes gas. Yet, this problem seems to be reduced if the fiber is added gradually over a period of several weeks. These procedures require time and persistence, but can be very effective in controlling an uncomfortable problem. Regardless of results, remember that rectal gas is not harmful to the body. Foods That Contribute to Gas Production Legumes: Especially dried beans and peas, baked beans, soy beans, lima beans Milk Products: Milk, ice cream, cheese Vegetables: Cabbage, radishes, onions, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower, cucumbers, sauerkraut, kohlrabi, asparagus Root Vegetables: Potatoes, rutabaga, turnips Fruits: Prunes, apricots, apples, raisins, bananas Cereals & Breads: Cereals, breads, pastries, and all foods containing wheat and wheat products. Check labels Fatty Foods: Pan-fried or deep-fried foods, fatty meats, rich cream sauces and gravies, pastries, and any high-fat food. Check labels. Liquids: carbonated beverages, fizzy medicine SummaryGas means different things to different people. It may refer to belching, abdominal bloating, or rectal gas. For some it may be simply an embarrassment, while for others it can be quite uncomfortable. However, it is rarely a serious medical problem. Working with a physician, a person suffering from gas can usually find simple solutions to significantly reduce the problem. Related DiseasesIrritable Bowel Syndrome Related DietsGas/Flatus Prevention --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This material does not cover all information and is not intended as a subsitute for professional care. Please consult with your physician on any matters regarding your health.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

So that leaves us with meat, rice, lettuce, avocado..? Its the caveman diet I can't stick to.[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 08-17-2000).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

In general, bloating and pain are *not* associated with intestinal gas. Even if you had an X-ray that found excess gas, it doesn't necessarily mean that gas is responsible for the discomfort or bloating.If an x-ray showed excess gas in the stomach, it is most likely due to air swallowing, but since virtually nothing is known about this condition there would be no easy way to go about finding a way to prevent it.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 08-17-2000).]


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

chewing gum causes one to swallow frequently and you are more apt to swallow air. Gas moving through an inflamed large intestine causes awful pain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

I disagree with you, Flux. I believe that intestinal gas is a major cause of bloating and pain. Don't get me wrong, pain resulting from IBS can come from a variety of sources. I have dealt with IBS for years and luckily I have not had it as bad as a lot of people, but at times my pain can be quite severe. Throughout my fights with IBS I have been able to determine different types of pains, and some remedies that work for me for the different types of pain. When it first started, I noticed I had the cramping type pain where you want to double over and scream; I also dealt with the sharp, stabbing pain that hurt all over my midsection; I have dealt with the heartburn too, but I have also fought the gas and bloating frequently. While I have been able to avoid the other pains for the most part, except the occasional cramps, stabbing, and heartburn, I find myself fighting the gas and bloating on almost a daily basis. The gas can get so bad and the bloating can get so bad, that it can sometimes be hard to walk without doubling over in pain. And how do I know it is gas, you would probably ask?...because, when you pass the gas some relief occurs, but for the most part, the intestinal gas and the pain that results from it can be quite severe. You can do all of the medical research you want, and read every report you want that says that gas is not what causes pain and bloating, but I have dealt with it...I KNOW FIRST-HAND THAT GAS AND BLOATING CAN CAUSE PAIN...SEVERE PAIN!For those of you having the same problem I have had, I have some suggestions: 1. determine what foods seem to cause the gas an bloating and AVOID THEM!2. try different gas relief medicines...I have noticed that Gas-X seems to work for me3. try every suggestion that you think might work, what do you have to lose?...just because it did not work for someone else does not mean it will not work for you...give it a shot, it might pay off!Have a nice day!--Goldeneye


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

Cmack : yeah...when yr stomach is fully or near empty, u dont have the urge to go toilet. apply to me too.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I cannot hang around and be my usual verbose self (I hear the sighs of relief already) but there is my 2-cents (50 cents?) to interject here because thes things have been studied and found to be demonstrable by more than one published investigator. Patients with IBS have been found to suffer from hypersensitivity of the GI tract from top to bottom. A bolus of air as small as 50 cc which a normal person might never notice can often be "perceived" by some IBS victims, and amounts of gas or chyme that would be innocuous to "normal people" have been found to produce discomfort in some IBS patients. Then you have studies where people measured the "intestinal gas volume" of IBS patients and had findings which suggested that there is enough extra gas in IBS patients gutz on x-ray that it might even be a diagnostic tool. So put the 2 together and I do not see why the concept of bloating sensations and pain in patients with proven hypersensitive and gassy gutz is so contentious. I have had IBS for 38 years and I know that gas causes me gut pains...and it is interesting that the same amount of gas while under the influence of certain medications which dull the reactivity of my gut does not produce pain. And on days when I clearly am more gassy I am in much greater discomfort and pain...to the point of "just stick a needle straight in and let it out already" comes to mind.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:So put the 2 together and I do not see why the concept of bloating sensations and pain in patients with proven hypersensitive and gassy gutz is so contentious.


This was the first study to demonstrate more gas than normal in IBSers. Previous studies show IBSers had *less* gas than healthy people. Most in the GI community accepted this finding. In addition, anecdotes from IBSers with bloating are often *not* accompanied by actual excess gas. The study that found the excess gas also found there was no relationship to either bloating or even pain and the excess gas.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Ok...I'm going to go into pure conjecture/speculation mode again, so hang in there...If we take it to be true that 1. IBSers actually tend to have less intestinal gas than normal and2. IBS frequently starts in late teens or early adulthood3. IBSers are more sensitive to the presence of gas...Could it be that we lived many of the formative years of our lives with relatively low gas production causing the pressure-sensors of the gut to have a lower threshold for pain?Then, as the intestinal flora developed in our teen years, the gas production increased...although perhaps to still below normal levels and because that threshold is lower, we suddenly start to develop symptoms which we label as IBS?I guess this theory doesn't explain a case like my sister who has no pain, just constipation, though, does it?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Could it be that we lived many of the formative years of our lives with relatively low gas production causing the pressure-sensors of the gut to have a lower threshold for pain?


Why do you think less gas should induce the nerves to become sensitized?


> quote:Then, as the intestinal flora developed in our teen years, the gas production increased...although perhaps to still below normal levels and because that threshold is lower, we suddenly start to develop symptoms which we label as IBS?


Intestinal flora develops immediately after birth and perhaps goes through some further development during nursing. And where is there evidence that gas production changes over the years? That's also believed to stay the same. And it doesn't take into account gas from the atmosphere (which also has no reason to change).


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I will agree with Flux on the one point that gas may not cause bloating. I d believe it is a common cause of pain. However, my bloating is not always relieved by eliminating gas, and I believe unknown factors to be involved in my bloating.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

You're right flux, I guess there is no reason to make the assumptions I did.While pondering such matters, I came across a very interesting article about gut flora, though...you might want to have a look: http://nutrition.cabweb.org/BJN/journals/F...PP/Bj80s147.asp


----------

